# Newly installed deck blowing like a horn with the wind



## geospec (May 23, 2009)

Recently we installed a new TREX deck with grooved planks with stainless steel connector clips. One week later after the completion of the deck, our client is complaining about the whistling sound created by the wind coming under the deck on windy days. I went to the jobsite to access this situation on a windy day and found the problem to be very real. With the right speed of the wind blowing, the deck is blowing like a horn from a ship. With my engineering background, I can only think that this is caused by the grooved on both edges of the newly design planks. Looking from the cross section of the planks, one can envisioned the shape of a horn on both edges with the planks separation.

We spoke to TREX technical about this issue and technical told us that this is the first time they heard of this problem.

How can we solve this 24 hours annoying problem? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Lattice around the bottom of the deck?

I've installed screen wire to the bottom of the joists before to keep mosquitoes from coming up through the cracks in a screened in deck (at the customers request.) I dont know if it was worth the trouble for the mosquitoes but it may give enough resistants to cut the whistling.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

try running a piece of trex perpednicular to the decking, underneath kind of like a snow fence?


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Possibly need to try an air curtain around the underside of the perimeter of the deck. Try a temporary one first out of any material 6" - 12" wide with temp rigid attachments. 

Wind / air movement noise is addressed by changing its direction sometimes more than once.

Maybe need a air curtain perp to the boards every 6' - 8' to break up the air movement.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Sounds to me like your site has certain wind conditions that contribute to this. It may be as simple as adding a skirt to the deck to break up the wind path. Or, you can plant a hedge. You may want to get a few pieces of plywood or OSB and stand them up in certain places to see if it has an effect. It could also be from the way the railing breaks the wind flow. Pics might be helpful.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow that is Strange..... You might want to add this to the Under deck.

http://www.insideoutunderdeckdrainage.com/install.html


Let us know how this plays out.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

dmangan said:


> lets solve this together!


Well it was almost 7 years ago... Not sure if it's been solved or not. I've experienced this too, just depends on which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Matt Naumann (9 mo ago)

1,300 gaskets and still howling…


----------

